# Coggins



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Did she have a bill of sale on the horse? (I don't know if it's legal or not but if she had a bill of sale then I would think the medical records could be released to her as the owner).

I get my coggins online. Your vet doesn't have electronic coggins? They are quite convenient.


----------



## pennywise (Feb 1, 2016)

If she's the owner of the horse it should be her right to access her horse's medical records. I did a small general search and for my state it says...

_Medical records and medical images are the property of the veterinarian or veterinary facility that originally ordered their preparation, and may be released upon request by the owner or authorized agent. Upon request by the owner or authorized agent, copies of records will be made available as promptly as required by medical necessity or public health circumstances, but no later than 10 working days upon the owner or authorized agent's request. The veterinarian may charge copying fees as set forth in WAC 246-08-400. Medical images shall be released upon request of another veterinarian who has authorization of the owner or authorized agent of the animal to which it pertains, but the medical image shall be returned within 10 working days following receipt of a written request from the originating veterinarian. Costs of copying the medical image may be charged._

Another search response said that pets aren't protected under the same federal medical privacy law as humans and that (like the above quoted section) is determined by the states instead. So, you'll have to look it up or call a state Official and see if your vet broke the law when they released your horses medical records.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Trailstails said:


> Is it legal for a Vet to give your coggins papers to somebody without your permission? I sold a mare and the buyer went to the Vet's office and picked up her papers plus another mare of mine. I did not give them permission to do this and now I have to go pick up my papers instead of receiving them in the mail. Not happy about this at all!! They are in my name.


It sounds like the vet's office made an unfortunate mistake in giving her your mare's papers, but in my state they would totally be correct in giving her the Coggins/health cert/medical records for the horse you sold her. 

When we're going to a show, I frequently go to the vet's office and pick up Coggins for the whole barn, that way everyone who is going is all in one folder. Obviously, I have permission, but it's not a HIPAA thing.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If you sold the horse already then the new owner should of already had the coggins paperwork in their possession...
Law in my state is no sale takes place unless a current coggins is supplied at the time of sale...handed over.

Now, did the vet have the right to hand over horses paperwork without your approval to someone else...
_I don't think so._
You paid the bill, you are the client not someone else walking through the door.
And they do not have the right to discuss/divulge any medical information to anyone else unless a form is signed by you stating they may give, answer and show care records to a specific person either.
Those HIPPA laws _are_ far reaching with legalities.

The vets office made a mistake and should of mailed you your other horses paperwork, yes.
The horse just sold, if you had given permission for the person to receive those documents is one thing, otherwise it should of all been sent or given to you as it is in your name.
At least you know where the papers are...:icon_rolleyes:
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

HIPAA law does not apply to an animal's records. It is a law to protect people.

And the only way I ever see any of my horses' Coggins results on paper is if I print them out myself after downloading them from the online service.


----------

